# Super long eyelashes?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

First off,let me begin by saying Hi to all!!
I haven't been on much since school started and all the afterschool activities have begun.
I'm just so busy!!LOL!
Anyways,
Duncan has these huge eyelashes and I was wondering can I cut them?
I know it may sound silly and someone asked me to ask my groomer,but I was just there,so I don't think they cut them,but then I thought of this forum and figured I will get my answer here.
SO any thoughts on these long eyelashes???
THanks a bunch
Dot


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, you can cut them! Some of them just seem to grow and grow endlessly. My first Hav's lashes got so long that I finally realized I was putting them in a topknot with his head hair. It is crazy how long they will get.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie has very long dark lashes and I think she looks pretty. I trim the ones that bother her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH thought something was wrong with Scooter's eye because he could see something strange in it. Turned out to be his eyelashes! We just brush them back from his eyes right now but will trim them if we notice they're bothersome.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I've wondered if they get long to keep the rest of their hair out of their eyes. Toby's aren't long enough to cut, but good to know in case they get too long.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny's are real long and black. I did cut them once about a year ago because I thought maybe they were bothering him, but now they are long again. Actually, they look pretty. How come boys always get the beautiful eyelashes??
Crole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln has super long eyelashes too. I trim them. Sometimes I let them grow back too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, Elaine has a story about Lincoln's mom's lashes and how they were so long and heavy that they kept pulling her eyelids down in the show ring. (I think I got that right.) I think that was right around the time she said I should be trimming Asher's lashes. Ha ha!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy has long lashes and her's seem to grow downward and get tangled up in her lower lashes and hair, so I cut them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, Elaine has a story about Lincoln's mom's lashes and how they were so long and heavy that they kept pulling her eyelids down in the show ring. (I think I got that right.) I think that was right around the time she said I should be trimming Asher's lashes. Ha ha!


Oh, I believe it! Elaine also told me she would shave the inner flap of Lincoln's mom's ears because the thick hair was just SO heavy! Now I know where he gets it from!


----------

